# Battery powered live steam retriever.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is something to stir the thought processes. 

http://www.gscalemad.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=491


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Live steamers who run out of fuel or water or have a breakdown out on the line?? ... say it aint so!!! 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Been there, done that!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Llive steaming axiom: engine dies at furthest point out, or as in my case, on the short section that is 6'-5'' above the ground. And, I'm 5'8". 
In the shop is a Bachmann 1:20.3 45-tonner awaiting conversion to battery-RC. It pulls like a horse, so it qualifies as my retreiver-in-waiting. 

Larry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think JJ or Stan pushed my Mike last year at Marty's.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Helping dead live-steamers isn't confined to battery / RC (as long as the live-steamer has *insulated wheels, *such as my Accucraft Shay does).

While I was shooting this double-header video, the Accucraft Shay ran out of fuel *twice.* In both cases, the train was on level track, so the Bachmann 3-truck Shay was able to *keep the train rolling for the camera!*


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dougald on 09/18/2008 6:14 AM
Live steamers who run out of fuel or water or have a breakdown out on the line?? ... say it aint so!!! 

Regards ... Doug

If they run out of fuel or water you just refill them and run them back. It's when they have a breakdown that can't be fixed that you have to tow them back. I use an aristo RS3, battery powered. It was inexpensive and works great. I also use it as a track clearing and maintenance of way machine. Aristo makes a good product as I have had this one for several years and run it without any problems.


----------

